# Scar tissue



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Are there any specific exercises which reduces scar tissue. My core work seems to have hit a block, having major stomach and back surgery in 3 years am wondering if scar tissue has played a part in a general "I don't want to do anymore, type block"

Not mentally ...physically!!

I read up that there are certain things to do to reduce the scar tissue that builds up around the areas!?

Would like some experiences in training after major surgery ! Any areas particular-how did the limb, limbs, area cope with training and did you progress only to hit a block after good progress and gains?


----------

